# Excalibur vs 17.5 Conchfish?



## Guest (May 27, 2019)

Well from where I am sitting they are both great skiffs! The X-Caliber is a new design that I came up with and am very pleased with the results thus far. I am looking to start production early to mid 2020 once and little kinks are ironed out but she is looking great!

The Conchfish is a great design by the legendary @Chris Morejohn and would also be a great choice! I am sure many will chime in and tell you this... go for a wet test in whatever ends up being on your shortlist before committing to anything! If the CF is what you choose and you have someone else build it, know what you are getting! Materials used? rigged with electrical? Permanent fuel tank? Nav lights? Gelcoat/paint? If paint, what brand and type paint? “Some are topside only paints and will cause issues down the rd” What type resin “although this is a major debate” I prefer poly to keep cost down for me and my customer, millions of boats running around out there that are made with poly! What core will be used? Rub rail? Just make sure all of your bases are covered! I help ya either way you decide!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Out of the 2, you can only get plans for th CF. 

The Excalibur is going to be a production boat.

Both appear to be great skiffs. I have not been on a CF or the Excalibur for that matter but I am aware of the capability and characteristics of the Excalibur. 

Might consider having BB build you one.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2019)

Thank you @DuckNut!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2019)

Will be starting hull number two next month and she is up for grabs at this point as far as I know! It too will be a full custom build to order skiff! The one caveat is... this will be the hull I pull the mold from so add a month to the build.


----------



## GatorTrout (Feb 29, 2020)

Boatbrains said:


> Will be starting hull number two next month and she is up for grabs at this point as far as I know! It too will be a full custom build to order skiff! The one caveat is... this will be the hull I pull the mold from so add a month to the build.


Will you have plans to study or purchase?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2020)

GatorTrout said:


> Will you have plans to study or purchase?


Working out plans, possibly for purchase. I am working on full laminate schedules and build out lists. Will update as soon as I have more info for ya!


----------



## GatorTrout (Feb 29, 2020)

Boatbrains said:


> Working out plans, possibly for purchase. I am working on full laminate schedules and build out lists. Will update as soon as I have more info for ya!


Keep me posted buddy. I have FS18 low sheer plans but I’m second guessing my plans after. I have seen Conchfish and other plans


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2020)

GatorTrout said:


> Keep me posted buddy. I have FS18 low sheer plans but I’m second guessing my plans after. I have seen Conchfish and other plans


Check your pm box, will talk more.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

GatorTrout said:


> Keep me posted buddy. I have FS18 low sheer plans but I’m second guessing my plans after. I have seen Conchfish and other plans


The FS is not even in the same league as either of these two boats.

Your second guess should be between the CF or the XC.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

GatorTrout said:


> Keep me posted buddy. I have FS18 low sheer plans but I’m second guessing my plans after. I have seen Conchfish and other plans


Go with the conch fish, or any other build design like it. Boatbrains X-cal is going to be a good one, but we need to actually see it first, lol. I'm 2 years into an FS17 build and very much regret my decision, but I'm to far in to quit.


----------



## GatorTrout (Feb 29, 2020)

DuckNut said:


> The FS is not even in the same league as either of these two boats.
> 
> Your second guess should be between the CF or the XC.





firecat1981 said:


> Go with the conch fish, or any other build design like it. Boatbrains X-cal is going to be a good one, but we need to actually see it first, lol. I'm 2 years into an FS17 build and very much regret my decision, but I'm to far in to quit.


I guess I’m going with a Conchfish Build. Thank goodness I never started or bought materials. Suppose I’m gunna get some Conchfish plans. Especially after seeing these builds


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

GatorTrout said:


> I guess I’m going with a Conchfish Build. Thank goodness I never started or bought materials. Suppose I’m gunna get some Conchfish plans. Especially after seeing these builds


If you add a tunnel add that depth to the transom.


----------



## GatorTrout (Feb 29, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If you add a tunnel add that depth to the transom.


definitely will. Then a Bobs with holeshot plate and maybe a low pickup off the tunnel. 

I like to run skinny. 

Oh yeah can’t forget PowerTech prop and swanfoil


----------



## GatorTrout (Feb 29, 2020)

Excuse me. I have LM18 lowsheer. Had to look again. 

still the Conchfish is a better looking boat


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

View attachment 130728

There can be only one! Plans available soon!


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

I will say that the X-Caliber is going to be a damn fine skiff. I have been lucky to see the skiff in person. The skiff will definitely out perform the CF. The long, slenderness of it will glide through the water better. The longer and narrower the boat, the easier it will glide. The CF has some hull slap that happens.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

JC Designs said:


> View attachment 130728
> 
> There can be only one! Plans available soon!


----------

